# Any tried Mucinex (Guaifenesin) for Fibromyalgia?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I just found it at my local drugstore today, and it is 100% pure Guaifenesin extended-release tablets. It is not listed for fibro, but the pharmacy said it has just recently been put out on the shelves, and you had to have a prescription before. He said it had been used for fibro by patients. I bought a bottle for $13.95, and I am going to try it. I know at one time, a doctor from India told me this would help by loosening mucus and toxins in the body. I did try some guaifenesin before, but stopped because during the intitial beginning of the treatment, I felt like a mac truck had ran me over. The doc told me to expect this, but I had to work and felt it was a bit to much. I am going to try it again, and try to stick it out. Wish me luck.


----------

